
Judgment in U.S. v. Robert Tappan Morris - rms
http://www.rbs2.com/morris.htm
======
rms
Sorry, I missed the previous link about this and thought I got a scoop. Props
to the judge for not going crazy and oversentencing, if nothing else. Though
my personal view of the criminal justice system is that pretty much everyone
deserves to get off without punishment, because the US system of punishment
doesn't make any sense and not punishing someone is better than sentencing
them to repeated gang rape.

------
dfranke
Do we _really_ need to keep rubbing this in?

~~~
staunch
Rub it in? It's a badge of honor in my opinion. rtm and merlyn were both hit
by early confused laws:

( <http://www.lightlink.com/spacenka/fors/> )

~~~
dfranke
My understanding is that RTM disagrees, and if I were him I would too. How
would you like it if the first thing that most people free-associated with
your name was the stupidest thing you ever did in your life?

~~~
staunch
I like to think I'd be able to embrace it by this point. I do sympathize with
the traumatic affect it had on him.

I feel shame the country I live in treated him the way it did. Geniuses
frequently suffer at the hands of lesser mortals.

